# excision of umbilical mass



## codedog (Aug 13, 2008)

need help -2 coders conflict 
 Doctor did a excisional biopsy of umbillical mass.  path report came back as an umbilical scar -709.2- Done at an ASC  -A  curvilinear incision was made justbelow the umbilicus.  Electoocautery was to dissent to the sub tissues down tothe fascia. The base of the umbilicus was dissected off of the abdominal  wall. No mass identified  AN attempt was  made to evert the umbilicus.  the distal half of umbilicus was then transected with electrocautery. Base was closed from the inside with 4-0 vicryl sutures where the umbilicus attached to the fascia was open for distance of approximately 1.5 to 2 cmm and finger  intraperitoneally. AGAIN no mass identified.  The fascia  was closed with a  0 ethibond suture .hmm -


----------

